# Water from Dehumidifier



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

I have my tanks in the basement. I run a dehumidifier and it pulls roughly a gallon a day out of the air.

My question is this: Is it safe to just dump that water back into one of my tanks?


----------



## chriscro (Dec 3, 2010)

NO!
that water is passing through the machine which could have toxins, metals etc... in it or could release anything into the water.

also that water is just sitting in a bucket i assume which will grow bacteria.


----------



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info! Thats exactly what I am looking for!


chriscro said:


> NO!
> that water is passing through the machine which could have toxins, metals etc... in it or could release anything into the water.
> 
> also that water is just sitting in a bucket i assume which will grow bacteria.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I use this water in my tanks and have for five years and never had a problem.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I agree that you shouldn't use water from a dehumidifier. A friend of mine did that and killed all of his fish the very first time. That water is contaminated with whatever is in the air such as smoke, cooking oil, paint fumes, air fresheners etc. Just my 2 cents.
--
Paul


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I agree, do not use this water. It's high in ammonia and nitrogen as well as other chemicals. It will force you to make frequent water changes which completely defeat the purpose of adding the water in the first place, as you will be taking more water out during water changes.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

I agree with Y2KGT ,,,, I just recently purchased a Dehumidifier for my basement (whirlpool) and on it was a warning,, Do not Drink the water, not for human consumption... so if we can't drink it.... Why would be want our fish to?



Cheers!!!!


----------



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks all for the info!

The one I am using is older and does not have that label on it.



fish_luva said:


> I agree with Y2KGT AND ZEBRA,,,, I just recently purchased a Dehumidifier for my basement (whirlpool) and on it was a warning,, Do not Drink the water, not for human consumption... so if we can't drink it.... Why would be want our fish to?
> 
> Cheers!!!!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Zebrapl3co said:


> I agree, do not use this water. It's high in ammonia and nitrogen as well as other chemicals.


Just curious. Where does the ammonia and nitrogen come from?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I have used dehumidifier water before and it got my C. Weitzmani breeding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

BillD said:


> Just curious. Where does the ammonia and nitrogen come from?


Don't know. But the idea of re-using de-humidifier water for my fish tank have been really enticing to me in the pass. I tested the water twice on different occassions, and it shows a reading. I can't remember the exact number, but I do remember it was enough for me to be concerned about adding it into my tank.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Interesting. I would suggest not using it because it would collect all sorts of pollutants from the air that passes through the dehumidifier. As well, it would probably be easier to collect some rain water if you wanted some soft water.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

What if you distilled that water would the distilled water be ok for the fish tank? Like say pouring the dehumidifier water into a pot and tying a cup to a string to the lid and turning the lid upside down and place the cup hanging inside the pot while it boils?


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

hahaahha with all the electricity you just wasted, you might as well dump that water..


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I think the main concern about dehumidifier water is the bacteria that grows in it. The bacteria that causes Legionares disease is quite common these days. That specific bacteria needs to be inhaled to be harmfull, but a free standing pool of water can have just about anything growing in it. As a result, there is now way I'm going to drink it, and i'm not giving it to my fish either. There might not be much difference between the dehumidifier bucket and the tank, but atleast I know what comes out of my tap is ok.

As for using a still, that is essentially what a dehumidifier is. Just not a very clean one because you don't know what is blowing in the wind...

Lee


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Seems 70C+ is the disinfection range.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legionellosis

Well if you used an electric stove then yes a lot of electricity tho you could use a biosand filter to filter the water then use a wood gasifier stove to boil the water feeding it wood from wind damaged trees then distill the water.

Anyways just an idea.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

No, boiled water is what I'd call dead water. There is a lack of oxygen in the water. A fish can suffocate in it.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

just use it for the garden


----------

